# The Desire



## ArmanDior (Jan 7, 2017)

My name is Richard Etsiwah from Ghana in Kumasi.  
My DESIRE to become a Freemason has not extinguished since the last 2years I remember searching for a lodge and staking my head out  watching out for 2BE1ASK1 stickers. 
Investing in myself good character and knowledge to defend the craft from corrupt ideas many have about the it has been a pleasure,  and still counting on more. 
Please may anyone help me out with my Dream to become a Mason. I've emailed grandlodgeofghana.com, contacted,  and all to no avail,  waiting for response.
I would be happy and please with appreciation if any brother may help. 

Sent from my TECNO-Y2 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Jan 7, 2017)

ArmanDior said:


> My name is Richard Etsiwah from Ghana in Kumasi.
> My DESIRE to become a Freemason has not extinguished since the last 2years I remember searching for a lodge and staking my head out  watching out for 2BE1ASK1 stickers.
> Investing in myself good character and knowledge to defend the craft from corrupt ideas many have about the it has been a pleasure,  and still counting on more.
> Please may anyone help me out with my Dream to become a Mason. I've emailed grandlodgeofghana.com, contacted,  and all to no avail,  waiting for response.
> ...


Keep following up the local Grand Lodge. The are often comprised of volunteers and hence some do not have the time they would like to follow up such inquiries...


----------



## Daniel Lamptey (Jan 18, 2017)

Thanks for the comment and I will love to have someone who will lead me because am willing to become a member


----------



## Bloke (Jan 18, 2017)

Daniel Lamptey said:


> Thanks for the comment and I will love to have someone who will lead me because am willing to become a member



Strange turn of phrase.... 

Where abouts do you live ?


----------



## Daniel Lamptey (Jan 20, 2017)

Well I am from Greater Accra (Accra) and I will love to have your number or email address for us to met... I am willing to join and also believe in it


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 20, 2017)

Good luck! Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## Daniel Lamptey (Jan 20, 2017)

I do not understand, will like to have your email address


----------



## Glen Cook (Jan 20, 2017)

If you do a search for grand lodge of Ghana, you will find sites for both the Grand Lodge of Ghana and the English District Grand Lodge.


----------



## Bloke (Jan 20, 2017)

Daniel Lamptey said:


> I do not understand, will like to have your email address



They're pretty useless for your purpose of joining Freemasonry in Africa..... Bro Glen gives excellent advice:


Glen Cook said:


> If you do a search for grand lodge of Ghana, you will find sites for both the Grand Lodge of Ghana and the English District Grand Lodge.


----------

